# Pellet Grill/Smoker - Who Has One?



## jrsdws (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok...getting a little spring fever maybe and I'm starting to research pellet smoker grills.  I love cooking outdoors and use my old Weber kettle for everything.  I don't like and don't own a gas grill.  I do have a cheapie propane smoker from a box store.  It can do a good job, but it can be a pain in the butt to keep the temperature regulated and REALLY tough to get a good smoke ring in the meat.  It seems to do best for sausages and such, but not so great for briskets and larger cuts of meat......at least I haven't had great luck with it.

So I'm looking to try a pellet smoker/grill.  I don't need or want a large unit as we only have a family of four, which includes a teen who is rarely home and will be leaving for college soon.  When we entertain it's typically small scale, so a smallish size unit for starters seems like the way to go.

What I'm seeing in my research is that a lot of the smaller units drop the digital temp control and just give you 3 settings.  It seems like this could be ok for grilling but maybe not for smoking.  

I know Englander has their first model out.  It's pretty big and I don't think it allows you to set your temperature.  Just levels like on the stoves 1-10.  This might be ok if there is a good thermometer installed but I prefer a model that allows setting of say 180deg or whatever.  

Who has what...what do you like or dislike about it, etc?


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 19, 2013)

2 star general here, MAK grill. Ive had it for a couple years....a bit of a learning curve, but still working. Its digital, can set a temperature, set it and forget it.....well, till the food gets up to temperature, that is!


----------



## frogman (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a Green Mountain Daniel Boone and i love it i can smoke just about anything on it even cheese I have a cold smoker that i bought separate from the grill. the only dislike to me is smoke flavor you have to understand your using pellets not sticks they have more flavor to release than pellets.. so the short of it is smoke it at 160-180 for a few hours then turn up the heat to 250 or so and finish the cooking. i love cooking salmon and pizza on it they come out great!!

http://greenmountaingrills.com/
http://www.smokedaddyinc.com/smokers.htm
 i have the Big Kahuna Cold Smoker


----------



## harttj (Jan 19, 2013)

Big Green Eggs are real nice. Not pellets but lump charcoal. Mine excels in everything. 14hr Boston butt with great smoke ring and very juicy. Also good for dogs and burgers. We prefer the propane for steaks but everyone differs. 

Tim


----------



## Andy P. (Jan 19, 2013)

Traeger Jr. here. Upgraded digital controller. Ive been running it for a few years and Im still amazed at the food that little bugger kicks out. I would love to upgrade when I get some extra cash and both the MAK and the GMG are FANTASTIC units.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Green Mountain Grills  Daniel Boone here .  







it will cook everything from slow cooked ribs  at 225 to a steak at 500 

i paid the extra $90 and got the remote control option allowing me to monitor grill temp and meat temp from the comfort of my warm house   i can even change the temp up or down .


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 19, 2013)

WoodMaster pellet grill - Works great










Try going to pelletheads.com  They have reviews, recipes, etc. there for pellet grills.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

GMG Daniel Boone.....one of the best purchases I have ever made You have never had food this good! And.....I use Somerset pellets to cook with. The mill uses food -grade oils in their pellet dies.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> Green Mountain Grills Daniel Boone here .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED to purchase the thermal Blanket


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Branson4720 said:


> I NEED to purchase the thermal Blanket


 
yes you do , it makes an incredible difference !      where'd you buy your grill ?   i got mine up at Nordic Stove in dover NH .


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a 5 yr old Treagger and love it.  It is not for searing but smoking is awesome.  I use regular pellets in it.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

Woody1911a1 said:


> yes you do , it makes an incredible difference ! where'd you buy your grill ? i got mine up at Nordic Stove in dover NH .


Purchased it at Long Pond in Wauregan, CT., along with the Somersets.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

Baby back ribs and a brisket 175 for 3 hrs., 200 for 2 hrs., 225 for 1 hour.......then rested in covered foil pan for 1 hour. Spritzed continually with a Maker's Mark whiskey/ Worcestershire mixture. They fell off the bone


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

The brisket when done. Notice the smoke ring on the outside Absolutely delicious.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Emmm, Yummy!

I was going to get mine last spring. Splurged on the bass boat instead. Still using the webber charcoal grill. Maybe this spring?


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 19, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Emmm, Yummy!
> 
> I was going to get mine last spring. Splurged on the bass boat instead. Still using the webber charcoal grill. Maybe this spring?


Buy one......you WILL NOT regret it


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2013)

Branson4720 said:


> Buy one......you WILL NOT regret it


 
Ahhh, But I might regret the added weight I'll add to this already chubby body!


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was a rep for Traeger way back when Traeger was square not round. I have been using pellet smokers for 25 plus years. Traeger was sold to an investment group a few years ago when the patent ran out. The investment group promptly closed the Oregon facilities and moved to china. They have really cheapened the grill up. I like Green Mountain Grills. Louisiana grills are insulated if you live in a cold climate. There is also Sawtooth, Man and a few other grills. I understand that kuna is getting into the game too.

Take a look at what you are using for pellets. Traeger pellets are poplar and then oils are added for flavoring. I much prefer the Bear Mountain which are made from the actual wood and mixed with poplar for filler.

I like the digital controllers. What I rely on is my Maverick ET-732 digital wireless thermometer.

 Hope this helps

Brad


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 19, 2013)

this thread is inspiring, and makes my stomach growl!

I recently cleaned my fist commercial size pellet smoker, at a local "smokehouse" http://www.smileyguyssmokehouse.com/
huge unit with 8" primary vent and 6" secondary/bypass vent, automatic dampers, digital temp control and 48" rotisserie 

I had to crawl all the way inside the beast to clean it properly- what a mess!
the owner wants it cleaned every 2-3 months as the flue gets very dirty. Love their food so am very happy to do work/trade


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 19, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> I was a rep for Traeger way back when Traeger was square not round. I have been using pellet smokers for 25 plus years. Traeger was sold to an investment group a few years ago when the patent ran out. The investment group promptly closed the Oregon facilities and moved to china. They have really cheapened the grill up.​


 
I have read elswhere that they started selling the Traeger at places like Costco and such, but there have been many quality issues since this transition to China.  Not uncommon I guess, but not a deal breaker if they support their product and perhaps ironed out some start up headaches. 

I really like the looks of the Daniel Boone and it appears to be around my max price limit.  I know they can get much pricier, too.  Looking at these on GMG website, it looks to have all of the features I want and includes the meat probe. 

Any others in this price range to consider?


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 19, 2013)

, I've owned all sorts of pits.

BBQ is my other obsession. Suck up the hit $$ and get a quality  kamado.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 19, 2013)

jrsdws said:


> I have read elswhere that they started selling the Traeger at places like Costco and such, but there have been many quality issues since this transition to China. Not uncommon I guess, but not a deal breaker if they support their product and perhaps ironed out some start up headaches.
> 
> I really like the looks of the Daniel Boone and it appears to be around my max price limit. I know they can get much pricier, too. Looking at these on GMG website, it looks to have all of the features I want and includes the meat probe.
> 
> Any others in this price range to consider?


 

not really under 1k  .  there's quite a few between 1,200 and 2k  , but you'll need to find a local dealer for them or add 150-200 shipping . GMG has quite a good dealer network and top notch customer service .  

post #7 former farmer posted the name of a great forum for all pellet grill users so i won't repost it .


----------



## RCR (Jan 19, 2013)

harttj X 2

I have a big green egg knock off Kamado Joe ceramic grille. This is charcoal not pellet. Seeing the prices of the pellet grilles WOW  a big green egg can be had for far less than 1k. Mine sits uncovered in northeast winter will not rust . ever. Smaller and less expensive versions are availible as well.

They have fan units availible that control the heat even by i phone if you are super lazy.

What is the highest temperature on a pellet grille?  Can you put a pizza stone in them ?  1000 degrees is attainable in a ceramic grille. Great to sear steaks and for pizzas as well.

low heat slow cooking (even overnight) , high heat, smoking  Egg can do it.

Pellets are for heating , Charcoal is for cooking. Just my opinion


----------



## fossil (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe England Stove Works has a pellet grill/smoker on the market now. Might be worth a look-see. Rick

ETA:  Looks like they're marketing it under the Summers Heat name:

http://www.englanderstoves.com/51-shpg100.html


----------



## 343amc (Jan 19, 2013)

Saw one of these the other day. 

http://mygrilla.com/

Kinda pricey, but they look cool.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 19, 2013)

343amc said:


> Saw one of these the other day.
> 
> http://mygrilla.com/
> 
> Kinda pricey, but they look cool.


 
Interesting, Same people that make the pellet furnace you own!  Fahrenheit Technologies  sure has some cool things up their sleeves.


----------



## PoolGuyinCT (Jan 19, 2013)

RCR said:


> harttj X 2
> 
> I have a big green egg knock off Kamado Joe ceramic grille. This is charcoal not pellet. Seeing the prices of the pellet grilles WOW  a big green egg can be had for far less than 1k. Mine sits uncovered in northeast winter will not rust . ever. Smaller and less expensive versions are availible as well.
> 
> ...





I wouldn't call the kamado joe a b e g knock off...   I have my eye on the big joe as we speak.


----------



## Countryboymo (Jan 20, 2013)

I have a traeger but it is a thicker model than the newest china models.  It has spoiled all of us.  I like to throw a couple pork butts on and make a run to the city and come home without worry.  The old charcoal tasted better but not enough to justify babysitting it.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 20, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Interesting, Same people that make the pellet furnace you own!  Fahrenheit Technologies  sure has some cool things up their sleeves.



Very True..... Looks interesting  

Now I gotta read all about it.....   (and I want one)


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 20, 2013)

Reading over on Pelletheads forum and it looks like pizza is very popular on pellet grills....as well as steaks if the unit fires hot enough.  I'm pretty happy grilling steaks or most anything else on my Weber charcoal grill. 

I think the ability to slow cook/smoke and then even bake breads or casseroles in these is pretty cool. 

I'm going to check with a local Traeger dealer to see if maybe he has any of the older model Traegers around, but I'm leaning heavily towards the GMG Daniel Boone right now.  Lot's of time to search and hunt and gather information though.


----------



## Lousyweather (Jan 20, 2013)

.....MAK 2 star, AND I burn Turmans in it!


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 20, 2013)

the Englander unit? anyone know where to buy or pricing on them? And do you guys buy the cooking pellets or use the stuff from your stove?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 20, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> the Englander unit? anyone know where to buy or pricing on them? And do you guys buy the cooking pellets or use the stuff from your stove?



I think its special order only this year.. 

You can go on AMFMenergys website and they sell them there also. Its $995 on sale there.

Here is a link http://www.amfmenergy.com/tiripegr.html


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 20, 2013)

shtrdave said:


> And do you guys buy the cooking pellets or use the stuff from your stove?


 
strictly cooking pellets for me . they are a lot more expensive but  my grill on lower temps only burns 1 - 1 1/2 lbs per hour  and i can taste the difference when using different wood blends .


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> You can go on AMFMenergys website and they sell them there also. Its $995 on sale there.​


 
It looks like a good solid unit, but appears to lack many of the features that come with others that cost less.  Most notably for me is the lack of a digital control and temp sensors (set temp to $180* and forget it), and meat probes.  The temp sensors allow the control to adjust automatically to maintain cooking temp at set temp when you put your meat in, or ambient temps change, etc.  I love that feature.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 20, 2013)

jrsdws said:


> It looks like a good solid unit, but appears to lack many of the features that come with others that cost less. Most notably for me is the lack of a digital control and temp sensors (set temp to $180* and forget it), and meat probes. The temp sensors allow the control to adjust automatically to maintain cooking temp at set temp when you put your meat in, or ambient temps change, etc. I love that feature.


 
yea and i almost just got up to go start my grill for a roast for tonites dinner then a wtf am i doing moment . i grabbed my remote and voila 

i use multiple thermometers to monitor . this one is cool http://www.igrillinc.com/about.shtml with the optional ambient temp probe i can monitor temp anywhere on my grill along with meat temp again from the comfort of my warm or air condition home on my iphone or android tablet


----------



## 343amc (Jan 20, 2013)

jtakeman said:


> Interesting, Same people that make the pellet furnace you own!  Fahrenheit Technologies  sure has some cool things up their sleeves.





DexterDay said:


> Very True..... Looks interesting
> 
> Now I gotta read all about it.....   (and I want one)



I'm trying to figure out how to sell my wife on the idea. Maybe if I offer to cook every night. Hmm.


----------



## Woody1911a1 (Jan 20, 2013)

343amc said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to sell my wife on the idea. Maybe if I offer to cook every night. Hmm.


 
well i do cook every night or to be more exact , i do all the cooking .  many times it's meals for 2 or more nights . 

tonite it was a 5 #  top round roast slow cooked/smoked at 220 for 3 hrs .  i used to do these in the oven .  while we were eating i asked my wife and daughter if they minded the smoke flavor and got a resounding NOOOOOO . then my wife said do you do these the same way as you used to do inside . answer , yup .reply :  cool , no pan to clean


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 20, 2013)

Made supper on the Woodmaster pellet grill today.  I took a butternut squash and roasted it for 3 hours.  After I took it off, I threw on some chicken breasts and 45 minutes later, supper.  The grill worked flawlessly today even though it only got up to 10 degrees today with a strong west wind to put the wind chill below zero.  It just took a little longer for it to get up to temperature initially.


----------



## ScotL (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a Country Smoker CS-680 from Louisianna Grills (http://louisiana-grills.com/) and I love it. It doesn't have a specific temperature setting like you wanted though. Just Smoke-Low-Med-High on a rheostat. There's a thermometer in the cover and all the way down on Smoke runs about 225 for me and High hits 650 F.
One thing I really like about these is they are not made in China. Probably the only brand that's refused to move their production, even though it would cut their production costs almost in half.


----------



## richg (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a large Big Green Egg and it does a fantastic job with smoking, searing steaks etc. I will say that the best dang BBQ I ever had was from a joint in northern NJ that uses a Traeger pellet smoker.


----------



## steamguy (Jan 21, 2013)

Just something as an alternative, since you already have a Weber... I got a "Smokenator" for my Weber this Christmas. It lets you use the Weber as a smoker. Does a pretty good job, too. Looks like Amazon has it right now for $60. 

I have some first-use pics and a story here.


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I bought a Green Mountain Daniel Boone grill this week.  First night I was only able to get it burned in.  The next night I grilled boneless skinless chicken breasts that had been rubbed down with poultry rub.  They were grilled at a pretty low temperature and came out VERY moist and delicious.  When the chicken came off I put on a Papa Murphy's pizza.  It took about 25 mintues at 425deg.  The crust was golden brown and perfect.  The top was done...cheese melted...and good, but I still brought it inside and put it under the broiler for a few minutes because that's how we like them.  

It's an impressive grill.  It holds its set temperature very well and the meat probe was awesome when doing the chicken.

Next up, besides maybe a few grilled dinners, is I'm going to smoke some pork butts and make pulled pork for the Super Bowl next weekend.


----------



## Branson4720 (Jan 27, 2013)

jrsdws said:


> Well I bought a Green Mountain Daniel Boone grill this week. First night I was only able to get it burned in. The next night I grilled boneless skinless chicken breasts that had been rubbed down with poultry rub. They were grilled at a pretty low temperature and came out VERY moist and delicious. When the chicken came off I put on a Papa Murphy's pizza. It took about 25 mintues at 425deg. The crust was golden brown and perfect. The top was done...cheese melted...and good, but I still brought it inside and put it under the broiler for a few minutes because that's how we like them.
> 
> It's an impressive grill. It holds its set temperature very well and the meat probe was awesome when doing the chicken.
> 
> Next up, besides maybe a few grilled dinners, is I'm going to smoke some pork butts and make pulled pork for the Super Bowl next weekend.


You are going to love your GMG! Wait until you do some baby backs.....low and  slow


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 27, 2013)

Mmmm yessss.  I have some put away from last year's hog and this year's hog goes to the locker next week so lots of BBQ'ing lined up for summer.

We just finished prepping some more chicken breastst to grill this afternoon before the rain hits.  

I'm most looking forward to the long slow cooks of ribs, briskit, pork shoulders, etc..


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 27, 2013)

fossil said:


> I believe England Stove Works has a pellet grill/smoker on the market now. Might be worth a look-see. Rick
> 
> ETA: Looks like they're marketing it under the Summers Heat name:
> 
> http://www.englanderstoves.com/51-shpg100.html


 Where can I pick one of these bad boys up?


----------



## fossil (Jan 27, 2013)

http://www.englanderstoves.com/51-shpg100.html


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

jrsdws said:


> Well I bought a Green Mountain Daniel Boone grill this week.  First night I was only able to get it burned in.  The next night I grilled boneless skinless chicken breasts that had been rubbed down with poultry rub.  They were grilled at a pretty low temperature and came out VERY moist and delicious.  When the chicken came off I put on a Papa Murphy's pizza.  It took about 25 mintues at 425deg.  The crust was golden brown and perfect.  The top was done...cheese melted...and good, but I still brought it inside and put it under the broiler for a few minutes because that's how we like them.
> 
> It's an impressive grill.  It holds its set temperature very well and the meat probe was awesome when doing the chicken.
> 
> Next up, besides maybe a few grilled dinners, is I'm going to smoke some pork butts and make pulled pork for the Super Bowl next weekend.



Really?? How long have you been here??

Never happened....


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Really?? How long have you been here??
> 
> Never happened....


 
I knew that was coming!

This was the first cook chicken breasts.  Put a light rub on them and let them go at 325* for roughly 40 minutes...turned them over once.  I used the built in meat probe thermometer and when the inside temp hit and held 165* I pulled them.  The meat probe is awesome.  The kids actually chose the chicken over the pizza!!  It was super moist and had that nice wood grilled taste.

If the rain/ice mix stuff we're having today gives me a break, I have some more chicken ready to go on.  A couple with a garlic and herb rub and one soaking in a Sante Fe Chili marinade.  This time I'm going to try them at a higher temp to see if I can get some sear marks on them and just a little more color to the outside. I'll get a few pictures of the grill itself too with a nice smoke rolling out of it!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## Former Farmer (Jan 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Really?? How long have you been here?? Never happened....


 
Better be careful Dex.  If you get too many pictures, you'll have to go get a grill to make food that looks and tastes that good


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

Former Farmer said:


> Better be careful Dex.  If you get too many pictures, you'll have to go get a grill to make food that looks and tastes that good



Dont worry. Its on the "List"  

I want one. May be a ENGLANDER Guinea Pig


----------



## Thaddius Wenderoth (Jan 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Dont worry. Its on the "List"
> 
> I want one. May be a ENGLANDER Guinea Pig


 Me TOO!


----------



## jrsdws (Jan 27, 2013)

Barely able to type as we just finished our first full meal on the new grill.  I know how important pictures are here so here is the pictoral documentation.

I rubbed three nice chicken breasts with a garlic and herb rub and marinated one of them in the Sante Fe Chili marinade for about 5 hours.  The taters were sprinkled with parmesian cheese, black pepper, and the same garlic and herb rub the chicken got.

I put the taters and chicken on all at the same time with grill stabilized at 400*.  Internal temp of chicken to 175* after about 50 minutes and still nice and juicy.  Potatoes were nice and done, but they're getting more parmesian next time.

The grill:  I'm still a firm believer that NO grill starts correctly without a beverage.





Pellets lighting and smoke starting to roll:




Taters prepped:




Everything on:



Added some Texas Toast with some garlic butter at the end:




The finished chicken:


----------

